# Decauville 030



## gg89220 (Mar 30, 2016)

realization of Decauville locomotive 030


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 30, 2016)

suite des pieces


----------



## kvom (Mar 30, 2016)

That was quick!  

Nice work.


----------



## 10K Pete (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow! Nice loco!!

Pete


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 30, 2016)

What scale or gauge is it? Very nice work, all finely finished.


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 31, 2016)

strip of 2.5 inch


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 31, 2016)

Very nice locomotive. Beautiful workmanship. 
2.5 gauge is not very popular in the US, but I have a friend who I have been helping build a 2.5 gauge locomotive.  We have been working on it for about 8 years and it has been running for about 4 years so all we are doing now is cosmetic additions.  He has 250 feet of dual gauge 45mm/2.5 gauge track.

Keep the posts coming. Your photography is great.
Gail in NM


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 15, 2016)

https://youtu.be/sETfSa5hD5Q

video


----------

